# Arc fault breakers on a service change



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's not required if you're only doing a service upgrade. However, if you modify or extend any wiring, then the AFCI rules apply.


----------



## Eddie702 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Eddie702 said:


> I have been out of the residential loop for a while so I hate to ask this question because I am sure it has been hashed and rehashed 1000 times. I have a service upgrade to do.
> 
> Are arc fault breakers required on a service change/ What is the consensus. This is Massachusetts if that matters.
> Thanks,
> Ed


Hello Ed.....see rule three in the mass code....You do not need them.:thumbsup:

*Rule 3.




.Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:
*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The AHJ will make that call, not the NEC. Call and ask.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

480sparky said:


> The AHJ will make that call, not the NEC. Call and ask.


The OP is in Massachusetts and the answer was already provided.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Eddie702 said:


> I have been out of the residential loop for a while so I hate to ask this question because I am sure it has been hashed and rehashed 1000 times. I have a service upgrade to do.
> 
> Are arc fault breakers required on a service change/ What is the consensus. This is Massachusetts if that matters.
> Thanks,
> Ed


210.12(B) might point you in the right direction. Double check with the AHJ for further clarification.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> The OP is in Massachusetts and the answer was already provided.


My answer is to those who live outside of Mass. and may not understand that code requirements vary by region.


----------



## wadeco (Aug 6, 2015)

*480 is a dumb yakee*




Eddie702 said:


> I have been out of the residential loop for a while so I hate to ask this question because I am sure it has been hashed and rehashed 1000 times. I have a service upgrade to do.
> 
> Are arc fault breakers required on a service change/ What is the consensus. This is Massachusetts if that matters.
> Thanks,
> Ed


----------



## wadeco (Aug 6, 2015)

around here 380 is thr going rate


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MTW said:


> It's not required if you're only doing a service upgrade. However, if you modify or extend any wiring, then the AFCI rules apply.


So, you are saying that if, in addition to the service change, the electrician runs a NEW circuit to an existing bedroom...it, and ONLY it, needs to be protected.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Read the exception for 210.12(B) ( pasted below)

Exception: AFCI protection shall not be required where the extension of the existing conductors is not more than 1.8 m (6 ft) and does not include any additional outlets or devices. 

The intent of the Code was not to make AFCI protection mandatory when changing a panel but rather when extending/modifying circuits. The problem with the old wording is that some electricians and inspectors took it the the extreme. So now you are given 6' as long as there is no devices in that 6 feet.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> So, you are saying that if, in addition to the service change, the electrician runs a NEW circuit to an existing bedroom...it, and ONLY it, needs to be protected.


Yes thats what the code says.


----------

